

Obama Dogs vs McCain dogs - glhoffman
http://thedogvote.com/

======
okeumeni
What does this have to do with technology???

------
glhoffman
Sorry, Okeumeni, I thought this was a place where one could post things of
interest to techies. My bad. I will remove, if it is wasteful, etc.

~~~
icey
I think his question is how this might be interesting to the technical crowd
versus the general population of the internet.

